# Frigidaire side by side model # FRS23W3AWE



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

How long did it sit before being used?

I would start with the water filter if it has one. WE also bought a Whlp this past year. The light came on telling us the filter needed changing. But, I t will work with the filter out. I still have to get a new filter for it, about 40 bucks.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

are the cubes full size? if not that could be an indication of filter bad or not enough water to refrig [give you slow dispense]due to tap valve on house line bad. at least 2nd glass should be as cold as food in refrig. make sure original person didn't tap off hot water line [it happens].


----------

